# BKP Juggernaut: anyone think it sounds a little tubby and dull?



## sol niger 333

I have the black dog, and holy diver modern metal clips open in two separate tabs and the juggernaut in the third. Really not sure about this new pickup. When you do the same are you hearing a major lack of clarity in the juggernaut? Like it's not sitting in the mix? I'm wondering if they used the eighties les paul to keep continuity, if not that might be the explanation.

https://bareknucklepickups.co.uk/main/pickups.php?cat=humbuckers&sub=contemporary&pickup=juggernaut

https://bareknucklepickups.co.uk/main/pickups.php?cat=humbuckers&sub=vintage_hot&pickup=black_dog

https://bareknucklepickups.co.uk/main/pickups.php?cat=humbuckers&sub=contemporary&pickup=holydiver


----------



## celticelk

^^^ It's not demoed with the same gear - Bulb said as much in the BKP forum.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

So it begins...


----------



## narad

I love the neck. Smart to tweak a VHII - that's just about a perfect starting point.


----------



## Watty

narad said:


> I love the neck. Smart to tweak a VHII - that's just about a perfect starting point.



Seconded for sure.


----------



## JMP2203

probably its the same design as the painkiller and aftermath with 3 magnets which IMO does produce a tubby low end


----------



## Khoi

narad said:


> I love the neck. Smart to tweak a VHII - that's just about a perfect starting point.



The neck alone makes me want to try these out. It really sounds exactly what I'd look for in a neck.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

zippyripper said:


> I dont care what it sounds like. It is Bulb signatire pickup and its the best



Oh god.


----------



## ikarus

zippyripper said:


> I dont care what it sounds like. It is Bulb signatire pickup and its the best
> 
> When I get my Agile Pendulum at end of October I will put in a set next year





not sure if sarcasm or...


----------



## Konfyouzd

^This. But if not...


----------



## Señor Voorhees

ikarus said:


> not sure if sarcasm or...




Judging by their previous posts, I'm leaning towards a troll account or something. God help us all if I'm wrong. Could just be a very impressionable young dude too.

edit: So I'm not just spamming up a topic, I think the demo sounds well enough. It sounds a little less defined than the other two, but certainly not bad. As has been mentioned, different gear might play a part in it. I personally think the demo track itself is pretty bad at showing the sounds off. I really really hate that "Modern Metal" sound clip, regardless of the pup. lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I've grown to learn that all website demos are usually bad.


----------



## narad

zippyripper said:


> I dont care what it sounds like. It is Bulb signatire pickup and its the best
> 
> When I get my Agile Pendulum at end of October I will put in a set next year



 +  =


----------



## lawizeg

I honestly don't like it...it's too dry for me. Meh. It sounds good in that 'clean demo' but I can't help thinking some other BKP would sound better in that context...


----------



## Addie5150

Slightly less lower end than the warpig , which is still a lot of low end.


----------



## Rook

differences between pickups are felt way more than heard, listening to internet clips of pickups I've found just confuses the hell out of my decision making process hahaha.


----------



## Zalbu

Misha is using them in this video, and that's a damn iPad app he's getting the tone from. ( ._.)


----------



## Lorcan Ward

The Holy Diver is my favourite metal clip but listening to the Juggernaut clip I can really hear how they have shifted a lot of the guitars frequencies down to sit better in the mix. I didn't like the tone of the outro riff at first but its really starting to grow on me now.



lawizeg said:


> I honestly don't like it...it's too dry for me. Meh. It sounds good in that 'clean demo' but I can't help thinking some other BKP would sound better in that context...



I found the Aftermath and Black Hawk get dry when you didn't have enough gain, you really need to saturate them since they soak up so much gain. Misha doesn't tend to use a lot of gain and lets his picking hand do most of the work. Especially when playing live.

Also as Nick said you really can't know what a pickup sounds like unless you have it in your guitar and through your rig. Even then the same pickup in two guitars you own can sound and react very different.

On paper they look similar to the Pegasus/Sentient set but the bridge being slightly hotter and tighter because of the ceramic magnet and DC value.


----------



## mnemonic

I really wish pickup manufacturers would upload DI tracks of pickups, that way those of us that can reamp can see how it would sound with our setup. I honestly don't really get the idea of pickup test clips when we don't know what guitar/boost/amp/cab/mic/post eq is involved.


----------



## Fred the Shred

I have a set, but since I had to have the routes deepened a tad, I'll only get to try them out tomorrow or the day after that.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

As much as I was hoping these would de-throne the Blackhawks, i think I'm sticking with the Blackhawks for now. I will certainly grab a pair when the Misha fan boys inevitably cease to like them and start re-selling them, but based on the demos, the Blackhawk (ceramic) still fits my own tone preferences. I find I like the "Bulb tone" but with more attack, punch, and aggression, and the Juggernauts really seem to be the "insta-djent" pickup mixed with an Alnico Blackhawk, not the big, thick, organic, well-rounded tone I love from the Blackhawks.


----------



## Sdrizis89

Fred the Shred said:


> I have a set, but since I had to have the routes deepened a tad, I'll only get to try them out tomorrow or the day after that.



Post some clips if you get a chance!


----------



## Mike

can someone clue me in on what tubby means in regards to tone/pickup feel? Is it like kind of fat and could fare to lose a few pounds? 

anyway I'm not a misha fanboy, but the specs on these seem like what I'm looking for and I may become an early tester.

Does anyone know yet if these will be available in an 8 string configuration?


----------



## Fred the Shred

Sdrizis89 said:


> Post some clips if you get a chance!



That is the plan, yes. 

As for 8-strings, those pickups are still in the works, so it may be a while before they are made available.


----------



## Scrubface05

I've been HEAVILY debating which pair of BKP's to pick up in the past few weeks. I narrowed down my choices to either a set of Blackhawks, a Holy Diver/VH2, and possibly Aftermaths (Not the biggest fan of the cleans, hence last on the list).

Then I found out these were being released, and I can't decide once again.
It's either a set of these or a set of Blackhawks.. I cannnnnnot decide!


----------



## arcadia fades

these cost £290 for the 7 string versions with the 'etched' logo. Holy .... expensive.


----------



## bulb

RagtimeDandy said:


> As much as I was hoping these would de-throne the Blackhawks, i think I'm sticking with the Blackhawks for now. I will certainly grab a pair when the Misha fan boys inevitably cease to like them and start re-selling them, but based on the demos, the Blackhawk (ceramic) still fits my own tone preferences. I find I like the "Bulb tone" but with more attack, punch, and aggression, and the Juggernauts really seem to be the "insta-djent" pickup mixed with an Alnico Blackhawk, not the big, thick, organic, well-rounded tone I love from the Blackhawks.



On the contrary, the Juggernauts are probably less "Djenty" by traditional standards than the AM/BH.
I wanted something that would appeal to more than just Djent fanboys because I believe that sound is mostly created by the picking hand and how you set your amp.

The Juggernauts have the purr of an Alnico Blackhawk, with the attack of the Ceramic Blackhawk and the tightness of an Aftermath, but they are fuller than all 3 of those and sound better on cleans and bridge pickup leads as well.

Ultimately, you guys will just have to try them in your setup to see for yourself, but Tim, Nolly and I worked very hard on these pickups to ensure they would be something special, and cover some new ground, so I am very excited for people to get them in their hands and test them out!


----------



## arcadia fades

do these pickups sound good through a real amplifier ? trollface.jpg


----------



## ShawnFjellstad

People who don't own the pickups, never tried them, and just watched a few videos on the Internet are determining that the pickups sound flubby. Riiiiiiight. C'mon guys. You should be smart enough to know that you should reserve judgement until you actually try the pickups yourself. Hell, if I had made my amp buying decision based off videos online, I never would have bought a Framus.


----------



## rse24

are these active or passive? kind of a noob here


----------



## celticelk

rse24 said:


> are these active or passive? kind of a noob here



All BKPs are passive.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

bulb said:


> On the contrary, the Juggernauts are probably less "Djenty" by traditional standards than the AM/BH.
> I wanted something that would appeal to more than just Djent fanboys because I believe that sound is mostly created by the picking hand and how you set your amp.
> 
> The Juggernauts have the purr of an Alnico Blackhawk, with the attack of the Ceramic Blackhawk and the tightness of an Aftermath, but they are fuller than all 3 of those and sound better on cleans and bridge pickup leads as well.
> 
> Ultimately, you guys will just have to try them in your setup to see for yourself, but Tim, Nolly and I worked very hard on these pickups to ensure they would be something special, and cover some new ground, so I am very excited for people to get them in their hands and test them out!



Fair enough, I definitely intend to try them at some point. I'm a big fan of all of those pickups so I definitely won't hate them. I have a hunch I'll dig the 7 string version much more than the 6 as I'm more or less sold on Ceramic Blackhawks for six strings. I have Aftermaths in my 7 and they're too dry for me, and the Blackhawk is too "tubby" (to use the terminology being thrown around ) for a 7's low string so this may be the best of both worlds. Whatever the case once, Axe Palace has them I'm all over a bridge pickup, but the set is way out of my budget right now so I'm waiting on the gear for sale threads to pop up


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

It has to be mentioned that the majority of "Modern Metal" clips have been recorded with a Les Paul, while the Aftermath with Tim's Daemoness and the Juggernaut with Nolly's B2. Not sure if different gear but the guitar matters a lot!


----------



## Shaynos

ShawnFjellstad said:


> People who don't own the pickups, never tried them, and just watched a few videos on the Internet are determining that the pickups sound flubby. Riiiiiiight. C'mon guys. You should be smart enough to know that you should reserve judgement until you actually try the pickups yourself. Hell, if I had made my amp buying decision based off videos online, I never would have bought a Framus.



This is very true, but unfortunately it's all everybody has to go on at this point. 

I personally am very excited about the potential of these. From what Misha has stated it sounds like a great pickup and I'm already considering picking up a set for an upcoming build.

I guess the more clips that are posted and the more user reviews we get, the more we will have an indication of how good they really are. Can't wait to hear what people think.


----------



## RagtimeDandy

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> It has to be mentioned that the majority of "Modern Metal" clips have been recorded with a Les Paul, while the Aftermath with Tim's Daemoness and the Juggernaut with Nolly's B2. Not sure if different gear but the guitar matters a lot!



This is extremely true for BKPs. The Aftermath sounds great in my 7 string maple/mahogany, but absolutely sterile and dry in my basswood 6 string. The modern metal clip for these did throw me a bit as they sounded...off. Im not sure exactly how to put it, but they sound significantly better in the other clips

EDIT: The palm mutes completely dominate the mix and overpower everything else, that's what's bugging me in the Modern Metal clip

I think this showcases them significantly better:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JX5kIckut4Q 

The clarity with warmth is undeniably incredible, but they're just a hair too warm for me. I suppose that's why I dig the Ceramic Blackhawk so much 

Maybe they'll sound good in my Ibanez JS1200? I'm swapping a Crunch Lab into it in place of a Aftermath, but I have a feeling this would be a significantly better option.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Carry on!


----------



## Alphanumeric

The Modern metal clip sounds great, better than anything I've heard along with the blackhawk on the site, the mids seem to have shifted down to the heavy actual immense tone area rather than the honky stuff and high mids/high tamed so its not all scratchy like the rest of BKP's.

Nolly was involved so I bet this thing loves 5150s

Reminds me of like a Crunch Lab meets Blackhawk, I would buy this, but am somewhat put off by how "open" its described as, and if its too dynamic and responds to pick attack completely and how that relates to saturation and the grind. I'd like it to purr and chug without having to go crazy with amp gain.


----------



## Sdrizis89

If its anything like a crunch lab but improved i would def buy a set or two. I love the crunch labs vibe, esp for leads on a bridge pup


----------



## bulb

StateOfSerenity said:


> The Modern metal clip sounds great, better than anything I've heard along with the blackhawk on the site, the mids seem to have shifted down to the heavy actual immense tone area rather than the honky stuff and high mids/high tamed so its not all scratchy like the rest of BKP's.
> 
> Nolly was involved so I bet this thing loves 5150s
> 
> Reminds me of like a Crunch Lab meets Blackhawk, I would buy this, but am somewhat put off by how "open" its described as, and if its too dynamic and responds to pick attack completely and how that relates to saturation and the grind. I'd like it to purr and chug without having to go crazy with amp gain.



You definitely do not need to go crazy with amp gain with this pickup, your right hand will determine the output, and don't forget you can always ADD compression to a dynamic pickup to get those characteristics, but you can't take compression off of an already compressed pickup...


----------



## sol niger 333

ShawnFjellstad said:


> People who don't own the pickups, never tried them, and just watched a few videos on the Internet are determining that the pickups sound flubby. Riiiiiiight. C'mon guys. You should be smart enough to know that you should reserve judgement until you actually try the pickups yourself. Hell, if I had made my amp buying decision based off videos online, I never would have bought a Framus.



Untrue. 

I bought the holy diver and the black dog after hours and hours of deliberating, queueing up the exact point on the modern metal clip so I could compare the tone and I couldn't be happier after owning most of the bkp range. 

The guitar and settings were apparently kept constant and I own a 1980 les paul custom so these tone tests ARE the best way to choose next to shelling out for each pickup in their range. 

In saying that, I wish they had kept the guitar constant across all the demos, or included the rebel yell in the modern metal demos...and in that respect, some of the clips are not really useable for comparison. 

The 80s les paul customs have a huge maple cap, ebony fretboard and a maple neck as well as a thick ass single piece of mahogany for the body. The wood is 30+ years old...I would say the tonal discrepancies between that and a b2 are enormous and that the pickups can not be compared effectively because of this

Will wait to hear bulbs pickups in the same guitar as the black dog and holy diver clips before passing judgement. However, if you cant hear the difference from the demos you need your ears cleaned out


----------



## sol niger 333

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> It has to be mentioned that the majority of "Modern Metal" clips have been recorded with a Les Paul, while the Aftermath with Tim's Daemoness and the Juggernaut with Nolly's B2. Not sure if different gear but the guitar matters a lot!


----------



## noob_pwn

It looks like a very fascinating pickup, I was pretty blown away by the way they've constructed it with both ceramic and A5 magnets for the bridge. Probably won't do what the blackhawks do for my applications but I'd love to get a set to try out for shits n giggles. It's an extremely interesting design concept.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Tested and it's ....ing awesome. Simple as that!


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Fred the Shred said:


> Tested and it's ....ing awesome. Simple as that!



How would you describe them? Are they similar to any BKP/Dimarzio you use?


----------



## Discoqueen

BKP! Y U NO 8 STRING VERSION!

(( Edit: Hey! I'm over 500 posts ^.^ ))


----------



## Alphanumeric

Leaning towards Blackhawks really ... why no 6 for these?


----------



## mniel8195

these sound great on bkp webpage and i like misha's goals in creating these pickups. I have ceramic warpigs in my swamp ash guitar. I wonder how these would sound!?!

BKP should do a little light bulb simple on the bottom corner of the uncovered pickups that would be really cool!


----------



## arcadia fades

StateOfSerenity said:


> Leaning towards Blackhawks really ... why no 6 for these?



it helps if you even bother to look for them

https://www.bareknucklepickups.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_127&zenid=5ce76833958108820fc12f9a5441faaf


----------



## Fred the Shred

drawnacrol said:


> How would you describe them? Are they similar to any BKP/Dimarzio you use?



Unicorns! Fairy dust! Angels singing and women dropping at your feet with your every chord!

Seriously now, they aren't too similar to any particular thing, and as Misha intended, they do seem to take elements of several units and turn them into their own thing, so you have indeed a more open voicing that doesn't compress as much while retaining a very full yet still articulate bottom end. They are also very dynamic and sound great tapped or as humbuckers in cleans, with an impressive clean up under ridiculous amounts of gain, while maintaining a very comfy output level to push most amps I can think of without feeling they'd need a hair more gain or something.


----------



## JaeSwift

Wonder how these compare to the 59/Custom hybrid from SD


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Fred the Shred said:


> Unicorns! Fairy dust! Angels singing and women dropping at your feet with your every chord!





I'll take 10!



Fred the Shred said:


> Seriously now, they aren't too similar to any particular thing, and as Misha intended, they do seem to take elements of several units and turn them into their own thing, so you have indeed a more open voicing that doesn't compress as much while retaining a very full yet still articulate bottom end. They are also very dynamic and sound great tapped or as humbuckers in cleans, with an impressive clean up under ridiculous amounts of gain, while maintaining a very comfy output level to push most amps I can think of without feeling they'd need a hair more gain or something.



Awesome! Cheers for sharing that. I've always wished some of my Ceramics were smoother and my Alnicos were tighter so these sound like a great balance.


----------



## Cowboyfromhell

Oh wait im broke.........................


----------



## Fred the Shred

JaeSwift said:


> Wonder how these compare to the 59/Custom hybrid from SD



Unicorns! Fairy dust! Angels singing and women dropping at your feet with your every chord!

Ok, I'll shut up now.  I tried to convey the feel of the set a couple posts above, but there will be a demo soon regardless.


----------



## bulb

Really glad you like them Fred!
It seems like the things that Tim and I focused on managed to translate with other people using the pickup which makes me very happy!


----------



## katsumura78

Just sent my jpxi to the axe place to get a set of these put in. I've never tried bkp's so I'm excited to see how it turns out.


----------



## bulb

*mod edit: last time you're getting warned, keep the promo vids to the Dealers section*


----------



## Nag

I just checked a clip out, Misha showing the pickup in his blue CS Jackson... I typically hate Periphery, djent and most of the stuff bulb does, but that pickup sounds very interesting. I usually hate bridge humbucker cleans, they sounded good, bridge leads are always too harsh, they weren't, the neck rhythms always sound muddy, they weren't.

I guess it's personal preference like anything else but I'm seriously keeping an eye on these pickups cause they seem like a very interesting and versatile novelty.


----------



## dean_fry

bulb said:


> *mod edit: last time you're getting warned, keep the promo vids to the Dealers section*



EDIT: ok ok I stop bitchin, I get it now!


----------



## lawizeg

It'd probably do you some good to not complain about a mod's correct actions.

edit: I actually really like the demo video Misha put up, I totally see how nice these are. LOVE the neck.


----------



## Zalbu

But does a playthrough video really count as a promo video?


----------



## lawizeg

Either way, the mod warned him to not post videos (it is definitely a promo, he's testing the pickups and mentioning that they're for sale on BKP), and he did.


----------



## bulb

Fair point. However I think one of you guys would be allowed to post it if you were so inclined.


----------



## technomancer

bulb said:


> Fair point. However I think one of you guys would be allowed to post it if you were so inclined.



That would be correct, one of the other members can certainly post the vid up. The rules are just there to keep people from promoting their products on the site, mainly due to certain luthiers that shilled the living hell out of this place in the past.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'll be that guy, then. I'm assuming it's this video? 

EDIT: Also, why do you and Jake have such awesome vibrato? It reminds me of John Sykes', and his vibrato is ....in' tasty.


----------



## lawizeg




----------



## bulb

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'll be that guy, then. I'm assuming it's this video?
> 
> EDIT: Also, why do you and Jake have such awesome vibrato? It reminds me of John Sykes', and his vibrato is ....in' tasty.




Thanks for posting dude, much appreciated!!
Because we hung out with Nolly for long enough to realize that our vibrato needed a lot of work. Especially mine. Still working on it, but thanks!


----------



## Seybsnilksz

So I got them this friday, but the guitar they're going into wont arrive until the next few days. I asked Misha what to do:I recieved my 7-string Juggernauts today, but the guitar they're going into won't arrive until monday! What should I do! | ask.fm/MishaPeriphery

However, there is a large gnürk in my time machine that can't seem to fit any of the hylx sockets. And i can't figure where to buy one of those criss-cross-crolly-craxers for the bjülfs engine. I guess i'll just have to wait one or two days then


----------



## Sdrizis89

Misha, how do these compare to the crunch lab/liquifire sets you've had in previous guitars? Cl/LF is currently my favorite set but this new BKP set is calling my name, as are many other sets haha


----------



## bulb

Sdrizis89 said:


> Misha, how do these compare to the crunch lab/liquifire sets you've had in previous guitars? Cl/LF is currently my favorite set but this new BKP set is calling my name, as are many other sets haha



My main qualms with the CL/LF set are that they sound kinda like the high end is rolled off, they have a bit too much output for my tastes and they aren't terribly tight. I think you would be surprised what the Jugg manages to pull off if you like the CL/LF set.


----------



## arcadia fades

Misha do you reckon these will sound too fat/dark on a guitar that's say... made from Mahogany with a Walnut top? I find my Caparison Dellinger quite dark sounding already even though its a bolt-on maple neck with ebony board so worried if I ordered your Juggs they wouldnt be the best fitting for Mahogany, but at the same time I dont want a pickup that is too shrill! (just had a bkp painkiller in it recently and it was a bit ice picky/shrill on the high end for leads) and I quite like that idea too of having a pickup that has both alnico and ceramic qualitys in one pickup, so that has me heavily leaning towards buying a set.

maybe this is more a question for Tim and co. at BKP but.


----------



## mnemonic

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'll be that guy, then. I'm assuming it's this video?
> 
> EDIT: Also, why do you and Jake have such awesome vibrato? It reminds me of John Sykes', and his vibrato is ....in' tasty.




is that some Füf I hear at the end? Is it going to be on the next album? 

Always was one of my favorite songs for some reason, and I don't think I ever even heard a full version.


----------



## Discoqueen

I'm still curious as to why there isn't an 8 string version.

((EDIT:


> However, there is a large gnürk in my time machine that can't seem to fit any of the hylx sockets. And i can't figure where to buy one of those criss-cross-crolly-craxers for the bjülfs engine. I guess i'll just have to wait one or two days then







))


----------



## Mike

Smaller market, less demand, and with 8 string versions of all pickups, there are usually subtle differences/tweaks done to make them optimized for an 8 string. Bare knuckle is still working on the 8 string version of the juggernaut and they hope to have it out sometime in the near future. At least that's what I was told when I contacted bare knuckle about the 8 string version.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Misha said the same thing.


----------



## Discoqueen

Hmm, that's a shame. Do they have to tweak it much more when going from 7 to 8 than from 6 to 7?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Will they be developing an 8 string set of Jugg pickups eventually? I have an 8 string I&#39;d like to put them in, but they&#39;re only in 6 and 7 string models | ask.fm/MishaPeriphery



> *Will they be developing an 8 string set of Jugg pickups eventually? I have an 8 string I'd like to put them in, but they're only in 6 and 7 string models *
> 
> Yeah, we just spent a lot of time tweaking the 6 and 7 models first since we actually use those live, and the 8 string design is tricky. We want to make sure the 8 strings are at the same level as the 6 and 7 before we put those out!


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Weird to say, but I would only be interested in an 8-string version of these


----------



## Señor Voorhees

If I weren't so violently poor I'd probably get a set of the seven strings. The more I look at them the more I want to give them a whirl.


----------



## greendog86

wow... the last demo actually sounds really really good, really fits
my style and needs in a pickup.

so... if i already have the deadhorse "bulb" edition and i purchase these...
would i be considered a fanboy? 

***stop gasing for an axe-fx and mayones and canceling my tanning salon appointment***


----------



## RagtimeDandy

I do have to say that last demo is making me want them more. There is still a hair too much warmth in them (for my taste), but I think they'd shine in basswood. I just chucked a Crunch Lab in my JS1200 and it is 95% exactly what the guitar needed (bright guitar, dark/huge pickup), but it's slightly too flubby for me. Anyone able to compare the two? The Juggernaut has that organic sound but sounds slightly too upper-mid driven, while the Crunch Lab has the right EQing save for slightly flubby bass and rounded off treble. I'd love to hear a comparison video but that might be wishful thinking


----------



## Whammy

RagtimeDandy said:


> I do have to say that last demo is making me want them more. There is still a hair too much warmth in them (for my taste), but I think they'd shine in basswood. I just chucked a Crunch Lab in my JS1200 and it is 95% exactly what the guitar needed (bright guitar, dark/huge pickup), but it's slightly too flubby for me. Anyone able to compare the two? The Juggernaut has that organic sound but sounds slightly too upper-mid driven, while the Crunch Lab has the right EQing save for slightly flubby bass and rounded off treble. I'd love to hear a comparison video but that might be wishful thinking



Sounds like the Illuminator fills the gap between these two pickups.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

greendog86 said:


> wow... the last demo actually sounds really really good, really fits
> my style and needs in a pickup.
> 
> so... if i already have the deadhorse "bulb" edition and i purchase these...
> would i be considered a fanboy?
> 
> ***stop gasing for an axe-fx and mayones and canceling my tanning salon appointment***



Depending on why you got the products, it could go either way. Not that being a fanboy is bad. Misha's a great musician worth praise. The pickups and pedal also appear to be great products that can stand on their own, so you don't really have to be a fan or copycat to want them. So basically, who cares if you're a fanboy if you're enjoying yourself?


----------



## greendog86

Señor Voorhees;3747485 said:


> Depending on why you got the products, it could go either way. Not that being a fanboy is bad. Misha's a great musician worth praise. The pickups and pedal also appear to be great products that can stand on their own, so you don't really have to be a fan or copycat to want them. So basically, who cares if you're a fanboy if you're enjoying yourself?



i was just joking ... the pickups really sound great, kinda like tamed aftermaths
i really dig the concept with or without misha's name on the package.
and misha really is a great musician.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Sdrizis89

digging the heavier tone in beginning of that video (with the drums/mix) ... def want to check these out, waiting for more demos showing some thrash/death metal type of sounds first though. anyone???


----------



## BTS

Sdrizis89 said:


> digging the heavier tone in beginning of that video (with the drums/mix) ... def want to check these out, waiting for more demos showing some thrash/death metal type of sounds first though. anyone???


 
Agreed, and in different woods.


----------



## guy in latvia

How would these pickups perform in bright guitars, say maple neck through alder body?


----------



## Lorcan Ward

I'd say really well since a harsh high end was one of the main things Misha wanted to address with these pickups. The Alnico V magnet will also tame the highs aswell.


----------



## guy in latvia

I was thinking of getting a Holydiver for my Soloist superstrat, but I'm curious about these. Not sure if its worth the risk. It's also important for me to be able to play leads and for the pickup to be quite versatile.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Holy Diver is quite like the JB which is already in your soloist right? It has a smoother high end, thicker grindy mids, tighter bottom and is clearer. Its BKPs safest pickup in my opinion. It works great in every guitar I've tried and its very easy to dial in a hi-gain tone. 

I've just always felt the 7 string model could be tighter on the low B with a touch more bass and judging from the description this is where the Juggernaut would come in.


----------



## wat

I thought it sounded badass and unique.

The high strings sounded really THICK


----------



## Sdrizis89

i crumbled and im ordering a set today. Probably get them in 2-3 weeks, hopefully, and get them installed. I'll try to get some clips posted. They'll be going into a maple neck thru/mahogany body...still need to post a NGD for that beauty


----------



## musicman420

Will these fit uncovered in my EBMM JP7 bfr?


----------



## bulb

they should indeed!


----------



## guy in latvia

drawnacrol said:


> Holy Diver is quite like the JB which is already in your soloist right? It has a smoother high end, thicker grindy mids, tighter bottom and is clearer. Its BKPs safest pickup in my opinion. It works great in every guitar I've tried and its very easy to dial in a hi-gain tone.
> 
> I've just always felt the 7 string model could be tighter on the low B with a touch more bass and judging from the description this is where the Juggernaut would come in.



I thought the JB was much too bright and flabby for my taste, the guitar currently has a Painkiller in it. While it sounds good, I think its a little too bright and not musical enough for lead playing, so I thought about trying the Holy Diver or juggernaut... Alnico is an ideal fit, but I do tune low so the Jug has got me interested.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So, looks like "testing" for the Juggernaut 8-string will be on a Jackson B8



> Gonna be using this badman on the upcoming Periphery headliner! It's a USA Jackson Guitars - Official! B8. This guitar will also be used as a testbed for the upcoming Bare Knuckle Pickups Juggernaut 8 string set!


----------



## sol niger 333

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>






Those riffs sound like Down... on a bag of ecstacy haha, weiiiird. 


Sounds to me like the pickup would do Sabbath or Southern rock really well. Thick. Reminds me a little bit of the Holy Diver actually, but a tad fatter yet still defined and tight. Definitely an interesting departure from Bulbs usual tone


----------



## Jzbass25

sol niger 333 said:


> Those riffs sound like Down... on a bag of ecstacy haha, weiiiird.
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like the pickup would do Sabbath or Southern rock really well. Thick. Reminds me a little bit of the Holy Diver actually, but a tad fatter yet still defined and tight. Definitely an interesting departure from Bulbs usual tone



I used the DI track from that video and it seems much better than the HD. The midrange is more aggressive and the high end is a bit more present in the higher frequencies but not fizzy. I've had issues with the treble on the BKP's that I've tried, either too little presence or too much and the midrange was never suited to my tastes. This one however sounds very much to my tastes (at least from the DI track into my current rig).


----------



## mnemonic

damn, didn't notice there were DI tracks. always good to have more DI tracks!

also, i like the wallpaper he included with the DI download haha


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That's why Fluff and Ola are two of my favorite Youtube players. ....ing awesome sense of humor. 

EDIT: Dat grammar.


----------



## Malkav

Yeah, the DI thing is just awesome, it's really great to see someone doing demos like that.

I really wish large pickup manufacturers would include the same thing, or at least standardise the gear to something that is more likely to have had a broader availability.

It doesn't really apply here, but whenever I see a pickup or guitar demo and it's done on some boutique valve amp I just immediately ignore it, it would be better if there was some sort of standardisation, like to test a pickup we're using a widely available guitar like a MiM strat through something like a Hot Rod Deluxe, I know not the perfect testing bed for all tones but at least for cleans or something these are things that 90% of the world would have easy access to for reference.

Of course not all guitars are the same etc.


----------



## Discoqueen




----------



## jfrey

Discoqueen said:


>



i ordered mine from axe palace, still no good news yet


----------



## Discoqueen

I got mine on the 10th day after ordering them. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Zalbu

Am I a dumbass who doesn't know how DI tracks work or do the DI tracks all sound the same? I'm not getting any different sounds out of them when I load them into my DAW.


----------



## DoomJazz

greendog86 said:


> wow... the last demo actually sounds really really good, really fits
> my style and needs in a pickup.
> 
> so... if i already have the deadhorse "bulb" edition and i purchase these...
> would i be considered a fanboy?
> 
> ***stop gasing for an axe-fx and mayones and canceling my tanning salon appointment***



I don't know if it's been said already since I haven't prowled this forum in some time, but I think it's proven that Misha knows tone, so I wouldn't call it fanboying if you're following someone that knows the subject really well.


----------



## mnemonic

Zalbu said:


> Am I a dumbass who doesn't know how DI tracks work or do the DI tracks all sound the same? I'm not getting any different sounds out of them when I load them into my DAW.



while DI's of pickups are better than recorded clips, I still think they're not ideal since the majority of the difference between pickups tends to be a 'feel' thing that you can only notice when you're playing the pickups in question. 

There will be a subtle (or maybe not so subtle) difference between different DI tracks though, but it will be harder to notice if you're reamping though a vst or amp sim or amp you're not familiar with.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Here's the Juggernaut loaded Jaden in action - I'll make a dedicated vid afterwards.


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

Fred the Shred said:


> Here's the Juggernaut loaded Jaden in action - I'll make a dedicated vid afterwards.




You sir have sold me on these pickups.


----------



## karjim

It's kind a strange to see Fred using JUST a little 7 string....We're used to watch you with gigantic 8 strings bro....Hope you're not mad after BKP for the insult


----------



## MikeDojcsak

When my Daemoness build slot comes up it'll be a mahogany body with quilted maple cap and a rosewood/ebony or maple/ebony neck with a ziricote fretboard and it'll either be aftermaths or these. We'll see if the hype stays until then. I am quite anxious to try a set.


----------



## Fred the Shred

karjim said:


> It's kind a strange to see Fred using JUST a little 7 string....We're used to watch you with gigantic 8 strings bro....Hope you're not mad after BKP for the insult



 

Nah, I still use 7's for a bunch of stuff, in spite of all the 8-string material. It's just normal for me to take the 8's live whenever 8-string material is involved, simply because to me, they are normal guitars that happen to have both a 6 and 7-string built into them!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

sounds awesome in Ola's vid


----------



## Zalbu

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> sounds awesome in Ola's vid



Am I the only one who feels like the guitars are mixed slightly too low? Because it sounds killer in the guitar only parts.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

Wow, Those are way to smooth and polite for his style. It doesn't have the usual aggressive snarly tone he has in all his other videos. The lead parts sound great though.


----------



## russmuller

I installed a set of these last week and so far I've been VERY happy. I haven't had much chance to play around with the neck, but the tones I got out of the bridge pickup were EXACTLY what I wanted.

It's got (IMO) a perfect balance between cutting and singing for leads. Misha had written/talked about wanting to avoid high notes sounding like an ice pick and I would have to say mission accomplished. If I let a low D or C chord out on the lower strings, they ring unaffected if I play some high strings on top. The clarity across the whole range is astounding. I'm completely sold.


----------



## ara_

russmuller said:


> I installed a set of these last week and so far I've been VERY happy. I haven't had much chance to play around with the neck, but the tones I got out of the bridge pickup were EXACTLY what I wanted.
> 
> It's got (IMO) a perfect balance between cutting and singing for leads. Misha had written/talked about wanting to avoid high notes sounding like an ice pick and I would have to say mission accomplished. If I let a low D or C chord out on the lower strings, they ring unaffected if I play some high strings on top. The clarity across the whole range is astounding. I'm completely sold.



Awesome to hear that!


----------



## gorthul

Hmm, I'm not sure yet if I should give this pickup a go or not. I liked the demo of Misha and Fred, but not the one of Fluff and Ola.

I was heavily considering this one for my 7 string when they announced it, but I think I will try something else for it. Those BKP aren't cheap, and I don't want to risk being disappointed in the end.


----------



## Lilarcor

drawnacrol said:


> Wow, Those are way to smooth and polite for his style. It doesn't have the usual aggressive snarly tone he has in all his other videos. The lead parts sound great though.



I don't think it's only the pups in this case. Gibson Explorers are known to be very big and massive sounding with comparatively little attack due to being made of a huge chunk of mahogany, the set-neck and the short scale length. The 7 string Explorer is pretty much the same as the 6, especially the scale length is unchanged (24,75").


----------



## lawizeg

I think that KxK sounds AMAZING with that NB/VH2 set...sorry Juggies.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

lawizeg said:


> I think that KxK sounds AMAZING with that NB/VH2 set...sorry Juggies.


 
The brighter pups sound better in that guitar because of the woods. And that is a ....ing badass combo period! 

I'm on the fence on the Juggernauts. I really want to try them, but I'm not entirely sold yet. I'm not after the "Misha" sound, which is great for what it is, and want to hear more of these in different styles. There's nothing about them spec wise that puts me off, and I do like what I've heard so far. I'm just not as sold right away like I was with the Blackhawks (I've always leaned towards grittier pickups, little compressed, but with big mids).


----------



## Fred the Shred

lawizeg said:


> I think that KxK sounds AMAZING with that NB/VH2 set...sorry Juggies.



Yes, but she can also get a bit ice-picky in a setup with more present highs if you're not careful. There is always a trade-off of some sort going on, really.


----------



## jfrey

ordered one from axe palace few week ago and now?
still no good news..


----------



## Discoqueen

^ Why'd you go with Axe Palace? Wouldn't it have been quicker to go direct since you are in the UK? Like I mentioned before... I went direclty through BKP and it was shipped within like 3 or 4 days and then got to America like in a week.


----------



## Lorcan Ward

That would mean the BKPs would get shipped from the UK to the US and back to the UK

You'd then get charged with customs then since your importing from the US.


----------



## jfrey

drawnacrol said:


> That would mean the BKPs would get shipped from the UK to the US and back to the UK
> 
> You'd then get charged with customs then since your importing from the US.



lol because the price was a bit cheaper in axepalace
but when i realized there will be import charges [it was not appearing in checkout]


----------



## Discoqueen

Haha, cancel your order, dude! Save yourself the trouble. Especially if its taking awhile.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Kalzedar

I've managed to get in on the Ormsby HypeMachine 2014 run, and I'm trying to decide which pickups will be going in it. I'm straight away gravitating towards the Juggernaughts but luckily I have until January to decide, which should allow enough time for the "hype factor" to wear off a bit and I can make an informed, intelligent decision.

Btw very new to the forums, hey everyone!


----------



## katsumura78

The pickups are killer. Best set I've played to date and made my guitar sound perfect. My post will sound like I'm hyping it up but it really is a great set. If you want clarity and dynamics then check em out. Versatile too! I've played them in a church worship set lol.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Off topic, but I love how this has sorta become the "unofficial Juggernaut thread" and is full of love for the pickups when the title was going the other direction about them


----------



## Zalbu

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Off topic, but I love how this has sorta become the "unofficial Juggernaut thread" and is full of love for the pickups when the title was going the other direction about them


Never doubt Misha


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis

I still think not naming these Djuggernaut was a missed opportunity. Especially since when I think of Periphery I think of their sense of humor.


----------



## Discoqueen

True... lol, but I think they are being super cereal about not being labeled djent.


----------



## JaeSwift

pf78 said:


> lol because the price was a bit cheaper in axepalace
> but when i realized there will be import charges [it was not appearing in checkout]



I've never had import fees whenever I ordered BKP's from Nick. He's pretty smart when it comes to filling in the customs form


----------



## Mike

Discoqueen said:


> True... lol, but I think they are being super cereal about not being labeled djent.



Yeah but lets face it, if you think Periphery, what's the first word that comes to mind? Might be just me, but I usually think...*looks around* djent


----------



## morethan6

pf78 said:


> lol because the price was a bit cheaper in axepalace
> but when i realized there will be import charges [it was not appearing in checkout]



Not wanting to rub it in dude - but you could have driven to Devon to get them - it's like 100 miles.

Instead, you ordered them form a shop in Massachusetts. That is over 6000 miles round trip for your pickups. 

Awesome


----------



## mniel8195

im thinking of switching out my warpigs for these. Trying to get better less loud cleans!


----------



## chassless

Metaldestroyerdennis said:


> when I think of Periphery I think of their sense of humor.



do Juggs and Tits not seem like enough humor to you ?


----------



## zimbloth

First of all, thanks for the order. Secondly, the Juggernauts will definitely not be for everyone, but what pickup will right? I will be honest with you guys as the resident BKP guru here, I do not love them. However EVERY single customer of mine who ordered Juggernauts with us has reported back to me that they LOVE IT. So who cares what I think, right? I personally prefer the ceramic Nailbomb and Painkiller for that kind of vibe, with the Abraxas and Holydiver in the brighter guitars. The Juggernaut is just one of many good options they have to offer. If you dont end up liking them, most BKP dealers offer a 30 day exchange period so no worries.


----------



## Discoqueen

Mask said:


> Yeah but lets face it, if you think Periphery, what's the first word that comes to mind? Might be just me, but I usually think...*looks around* djent



Oh, definitely dude! That's why I could only award them a 'super cereal'. I think they are (and will always be) thought of as djent. 

Also, I like the Juggernauts just fine. They are really gnarly, which is cool. I am waiting for the neck pup but the bridge is fun! I am not sure if I won't be changing back to Abraxas bridge and Mule neck again, though. 
As soon as I got them my entire being went from heavy heavy heavy to... mellow mellow mellow.


----------

